# Laptop DDR3 RAM.



## technoboy16 (Mar 7, 2015)

You might not find a PC in every home, but you are sure to find a Laptop or Notebook. Laptops are more of need now than a luxury. Most of gaming also happen on these laptops, and thus when it comes to making these lappies gaming friendly, RAMs play a very significant role. There are very limited options when it comes to Laptop RAMs, and in that also it is difficult to find the one that is worthy.  

But if you wish to upgrade you normal laptop into a super gaming Laptop, you can not afford to miss these magic RAMs as they turn your pumpkin into a blazing chariot :

Lets start with the first one, HyperX Impact RAM from Kingston Technology, which can auto overclock your system to give you a speed of 2400 MHz with a voltage setting of 1.35V for consuming less energy. It comes with automatic BIOS settings, to save you from all the hassle. 

Corsair Value DDR3 Laptop RAM, with 1600 MHz speed with voltage setting of 1.5V to help you with your electricity bills. After this RAM, your laptop is going to run on a swift speed without any speed bumps. 

Both memory brands, with RAMs so good it makes you never look back.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2015)

wut? 

How is even 32 GB of ram going to help a "normal" laptop without dGPU run any recent game? 

Why do you keep  ing?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 7, 2015)

bro, do you even tech?? [MENTION=287475]technoboy16[/MENTION]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 7, 2015)

I thought OP had a query or needed buying advice while he was just wasting bandwidth and time.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 8, 2015)

What is the use of posting such useless information????


----------



## Vyom (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info OP.


----------

